# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  О месте для развития

## venkata

О месте для развития
Дханешвара-дас

Человеческая жизнь предназначена для развития. Физическое развитие продолжается всего несколько десятков лет, но эмоционально, психологически, интеллектуально и духовно человек может и должен развиваться всю жизнь. Однако, чтобы развиваться должным образом, нам необходимо подходящее место. «Место» означает не только физическое место — дом или город, но и подходящие отношения с другими, и подходящую деятельность. Для оптимального развития чрезвычайно важны все три этих аспекта.  В данной статье рассматривается вопрос о месте людей в современном обществе в противоположность их месту  в культуре варнашрамы, а также различия в обществе и в жизни людей, которые из этого вытекают.
Рассмотрим для примера комнатное растение. Физическое место, где обитает цветок — это горшок, но кроме горшка растение нуждается в определенной окружающей среде: почве, атмосфере, тепле, воде и солнечном свете. Чтобы выжить, растению достаточно минимального соблюдения этих условий, но процветать оно будет лишь когда условия оптимальны.
Мы созданы, чтобы процветать, а не просто выживать. Нам, конечно, нужен приличный чистый дом и определенная среда, в которой мы сможем заботиться о своем теле, дать ему отдых и пищу. Однако если ничего, кроме этого нет, мы сможем лишь выжить, но не процветать, ибо, как говорится, не хлебом единым жив человек. Нам недостаточно просто выживать, гораздо больше мы стремимся иметь интересное и значимое занятие, соответствующее нашей природе. В современном мире мы обычно называем такое занятие «работой». В идеале эта «работа» должна быть немного трудноватой, чтобы мы могли воспользоваться своими мыслительными способностями, квалификацией и рассуждением. Трудность помогает нам развиваться. Если работа слишком легкая, она покажется нам скучной и неувлекательной, а если работа слишком трудна или сложна, она приведет к перенапряжению и переутомлению.
Нам также необходимо место в отношениях с другими. Эти отношения должны соответствовать жизненным этапам — нашим собственным и других. Так, наши взаимоотношения со старшими будут отличаться от взаимоотношений с равными или младшими. Занять правильное по данному параметру положение означает стать более счастливым и уравновешенным человеком. Подобно комнатному растению, лишенному воды или солнечного света, наша жизнь, если какой-либо из этих аспектов недостаточен или отсутствует, превратиться сначала в тяжкий труд, а потом и в пытку, то есть, перейдет в такое состояние, при котором едва ли возможно какое-либо развитие.
Место играет в обществе настолько важную роль, что пришлось, например, начать войну на Курукшетре для того, чтобы дать Пандавам соответствующее место. Войны можно было бы избежать, если бы Дурьодхана предоставил Пандавам по одной деревне, но он отказался дать им даже столько земли, сколько нужно, чтобы воткнуть иголку! Дхарма кшатрия требует, чтобы он обеспечил других людей местом в своей деревне или царстве, и это настолько необходимое и существенное требование, что кшатрию запрещено любое другое занятие даже во времена крайней нужды. Верховный Господь Шри Кришна пришел, чтобы установить принципы религии (паритраная садхунам) и ради этой цели Он велел  Арджуне сражаться.
Концепция места в древних культурах
Исторически место человека в обществе было не только строго определено, но и жестко закреплено. И в западной (феодальное общество), и в восточной культурах оно определялось, главным образом, рождением. Мужчины в основном занимались тем же, чем и их отцы, а женщины естественным образом становились матерями и заботились о семье. Если ваши родители были аристократами, то и вы стали бы аристократом, а если они были крестьянами, то и вы остались бы крестьянином. В те времена мир был четко организован, и подавляющее большинство людей не имели возможности двигаться не только вверх, но даже в сторону. С одной стороны это было плохо, но с другой – хорошо. Плохо в том смысле, что если ваша природа отличалась от природы вашего отца, вы не могли себя реализовать; а хорошо потому, что существовал четкий общественный договор. Каждый человек имел определенное место в обществе со вполне понятными правилами поведения, каждый знал, чего ожидать от других и какие у него самого надежды на будущее. В этом смысле никто не оставался один в целом мире. Какая бы судьба ни была уготована человеку, он был объединен с другими людьми своего сословия, с которыми мог разделить все радости и невзгоды. Чтобы глубже понять эти типы культур и увидеть, какие перемены в них породило влияние Запада, прочтите, например, книгу Бхакти Викаши Свами «Взгляд на традиционную Индию» или «Древнее будущее. Уроки Ладакха» Елены Норберг-Ходж.
Поиск своего места в современном мире
Современное общество представляет собой прямую противоположность древним культурам – в этом обществе нам не дают места, приходится с самого детства искать его самим. Родители, которым вечно не хватает времени, думают, что намного легче и быстрее сделать все самим, чем учить своих детей, формируя у них основные навыки. В результате многие из таких детей, когда приходит время покинуть родительский дом, не умеют мыть полы и даже не способны помыть тарелку. Детям нет места даже в пределах семьи. Им говорят: «Иди поиграй», или они развлекают себя сами телевизором и компьютерными играми. Хотя никакой активной роли в жизни у них нет, предполагается, что каким-то образом после школьного выпускного они внезапно попадут прямо в мир взрослых. Однако зачастую они не могут этого сделать, и поиск своего места во взрослом мире затягивается на все большее количество лет. Сегодня большинство людей не женятся, пока им не исполнится лет 30, а это указывает на то, в каком возрасте им наконец удается найти свое место в обществе; тогда как всего только два поколения назад они могли жениться и начинать семейную жизнь сразу после средней школы.
Возвращаясь к тому времени, когда общество было формально более структурировано и экономика была гораздо прочнее: дети имели свои обязанности в обществе взрослых и  начинали нести ответственность в куда более раннем возрасте. Например, Дэвиду Фаррагуту (впоследствии Адмиралу Фаррагуту) был всего лишь 12 лет, когда в войну 1812 года он отдал свою первую команду. Те, кто посещал Индию, несомненно, были свидетелями, как дети в очень юном возрасте управляются в магазине своего отца, заботятся о своих родных братьях или сестрах, и даже занимаются мелким бизнесом без какого-либо надзора со стороны взрослых. Когда я вижу такое, я пытаюсь представить себе американского мальчика или девочку такого же возраста, делающих подобные вещи. И не могу. Антрополог Джозеф Кэмпбел также пришел к выводу, что молодым людям очень сложно найти свое место в современном обществе. Он считал, что именно из-за этого они стремятся стать членами какой-нибудь банды, а позже вовлекаются в мафию, чей «кодекс чести» обеспечивает каждого участника местом с сопутствующими ему обязанностями и взаимоотношениями. Он высказал предположение, что пока общество взрослых не найдет способ обеспечить молодых людей местом в обществе, они неизбежно будут продолжать вовлекаться в банды.
Большинство людей находит свое место и точку отсчета в этом мире именно на своей работе — так они думают о себе и о своих взаимоотношениях с другими. Работа приносит им доход, из которого они платят за свой дом, это еще один аспект места. Поэтому работа для них — наиважнейший элемент поиска своего места. Сейчас мы свободны выбирать себе работу, быть кем угодно и достигать чего угодно в пределах наших возможностей, но оказывается, для многих людей это настоящее испытание. О том, как найти правильное место работы или профессию, написано множество книг, многочисленные консультанты по карьере и центры трудоустройства стараются помочь людям в этом вопросе, но, несмотря на все это, около 80% работников по-прежнему не удовлетворены своей работой. Это указывает на то, что их работа не соответствует их природе, их гуне и карме. Заняв неподходящее место, они могут провалить все дело, особенно в роли руководителей или управленцев, и почти несомненно, что в такой ситуации они не смогут развиваться.
Последствия потери места
Смысл места, психологическую поддержку, которую оно дает, и результат его потери изучал Эмиль Дюркгейм, пионер социологии. Наблюдая за быстрыми изменениями в социальных и экономических условиях общества во время индустриализации конца 19го века, он обнаружил, что в быстро меняющейся среде люди утрачивают уверенность в том, чего от них ожидают, и чего они могут или должны ожидать от других. Эти ожидания, известные как социальные нормы, являются в культуре основными правилами. Дюркгейм пришел к выводу, что не имея места с сопутствующими ему известными нормами поведения, люди становятся неудовлетворенными,  отчужденными, не видят цели, а это ведет к конфликтам, преступлениям, самоубийствам и другим социальным отклонениям. Он назвал это состояние аномией и описал его в своих книгах «О разделении общественного труда» и «Самоубийство».
Одна из самых великих трагедий в современную эпоху – это недостаток места для миллионов и даже миллиардов «ненужных», «нежелательных» людей: безработных, бездомных, уличных мальчишек и жителей трущоб. Современное общество предоставляет им исчезающее мало места даже просто для того, чтобы выжить. Кто обладает местом в современном обществе? Только те, кто может зарабатывать для других, или добывать деньги для других, те, у кого есть какие-нибудь полезные трудовые навыки, для чего и предназначен рынок. И положение это усугубляется, потребность в трудоспособных людях падает сообразно падению экономических показателей. В 1930-е годы около 60% американцев жили на фермах и могли прокормить себя сами. В течение последних 50 лет 2000 ферм разорялись или продавались еженедельно, их жители переселялись в город. Сегодня на фермах осталось меньше 5% населения, а остальным 95% , чтобы покупать еду, нужна оплачиваемая работа. Из-за перемещения производства в юго-восточную Азию, а сферы услуг в Индию и другие страны, рабочих мест в Америке просто не хватает. Официальная статистика показывает некие двузначные цифры, обозначающие якобы количество безработных, но реально людей, которые хотели бы работать, если бы могли найти работу, насчитывается более 20%. Примерно такое же положение дел и во всем мире.
Сейчас более 50% населения мира живет в городах, и по прогнозу, к 2020 году 90% людей в крупных столичных городах станут обитателями трущоб. Это почти половина всего населения Земли! Жители трущоб по определению не имеют заработков, достаточных, чтобы должным образом поддерживать себя. Это или зарплатные рабы, которых вынуждают работать долгие часы за деньги, на которые жить невозможно, либо у них вообще нет постоянной работы. В любом случае, у них нет места, которое позволило бы им расти. Зарплатные рабы обычно не имеют ни денег, ни времени ни на что, что могло бы способствовать их развитию. Кроме того, отсутствие работы означает отсутствие места, отсутствие места, в свою очередь, означает аномию, а это рост воровства, преступности, наркомании, проституции и уровня самоубийств. Вот что подразумевается под нирвишеша шуньявади – философией пустоты и имперсонализмом Кали-юги. А чего можно ожидать, когда половина человечества не имеет места? Кошмар какой-то. Эта проблема настолько серьезна, что на высшем уровне серьезно обсуждается «отбор» из человеческой расы «того, что нужно» и уничтожение «бесполезных едоков». (Ничего нового здесь на самом деле нет. Идеи Томаса Мальтуса, как и сама евгеника, существуют уже несколько сотен лет). Эти проблемы могут и должны быть исправлены лидером общества, но политика правительства, похоже, только усугубляет их.
Поиск своего места в ИСККОН
В первые годы существования Движения Шрилы Прабхупады найти свое место в обществе было легко. На самом деле это была одна из особенностей, сделавших ИСККОН таким привлекательным. Движение бурно росло, и молодые люди, да и вообще любые люди, могли легко найти себе место и сделать свой вклад, возможностей была масса. Место и возможность содействовать общим усилиям давали преданным такую великую радость, что счастье светилось на их лицах в киртане, на харинаме и в их служении.
Однако в последующие годы социальная структура Движения изменилась. Преданные женились, заводили семьи и больше не имели возможности жить в храмах, и им приходилось переселяться во внешний мир. Чтобы платить за это, большинству, хотя и не всем, пришлось найти себе работу за пределами Движения. Чаще всего это вело к тому, что они поселялись далеко от храма, что означало меньше общения и меньше служения. Результат был вполне предсказуем – неспособные поддерживать свою активную вовлеченность в Движение, эти преданные утрачивали свое место. Они становились прихожанами: посещали воскресные программы, присутствовали на киртане и почитали прасад, но этого недостаточно, чтобы иметь свое место и ощущать сопричастность миссии, недостаточно, чтобы чувствовать себя частью какой-то общности. Эта тенденция продолжалась в течение 80х годов, и ИСККОН стал таким же, как любая другая церковь — большинство преданных участвует в жизни Движения как прихожане. При этом ИСККОН постепенно перестал быть контркультурой и превратился в мэйнстрим, в котором жизнь разделена на отсеки: работа – в этом отсеке, социальная жизнь – здесь, семейная жизнь – там, а духовная жизнь – где-то там далеко…
Подавляющее большинство сегодняшних преданных никогда не жили в храме, у них никогда не было возможности быть полностью вовлеченными в храмовое служение, харинаму и распространение книг. Это означает, что многим из них не выпала удача почувствовать на опыте, что значит найти свое место исключительно в сознании Кришны. Мой опыт — а я был и снаружи, как прихожанин, и внутри — говорит о том, что  духовный прогресс происходит намного легче и жизнь ощущается намного счастливее внутри. Мы также наблюдаем, что самые устойчивые и самые сильные в преданном служении – это те преданные, которые  заняты только преданным служением, которое обеспечивает их содержание и дает им место во всех отношениях: это санньяси, лидеры, президенты храмов, пуджари, повара, переводчики, издатели и распространители книг, брахмачари и т.д. И даже среди них лишь некоторые удачливы настолько, чтобы иметь место в Движении на протяжение всей своей жизни. К сожалению, круг занятий в храмовой деятельности ограничен, и многие вынуждены искать свое место в доминирующей культуре. Для них сознание Кришны становится одним из многих аспектов жизни и, возможно, не самым важным.
Место в культуре варнашрамы
Ведическая культура создана и организована Тем, Кого можно назвать «высшим авторитетом». Это означает, что Верховный Господь не только дал нам этот мир, чтобы мы действовали в нем, но дал также и наставления, как жить здесь счастливо, имея осмысленную работу и развиваясь в течение всей жизни. Через иерархию этого мира Он установил эти принципы жизни в своде законов Дхармы, или в дхарма-шастрах. Законы дхармы разделяют общество на четыре действующих класса, называемых варнами, и на четыре стадии жизни для достижения духовных целей, называемых ашрамами. Каждый из них имеет свои определенные обязанности, так же как и определенные отношения с другими частями общества. Такое научное упорядочивание общества предназначено для того, чтобы дать каждому человеку место, способствующее его развитию в течение всей жизни, во всех ее сферах.
В культуре варнашрамы профессия человека — это не средство получить как можно больше денег, но и не просто случайная работенка, на которую устроились чтобы как-то выжить. Самая концепция варны заключается в том, что работа должна соответствовать природе человека, его гуне и карме. Господь Кришна подчеркивает в Бхагавад-гите, что человек должен выполнять работу, соответствующую его природе, и что заниматься чужим делом — опасно (3.35, 18.47). Почему это опасно? Потому что, выполняя неподходящую работу и занимая неправильное место, мы не можем выполнять задачу человеческой жизни, то есть, расти.
Существуют четыре варны: брахманы, кшатрии, вайшьи и шудры, или священники и интеллектуалы; политические лидеры; организаторы и производители; и рабочие. Любую профессию в любой человеческой культуре можно приблизительно отнести к одной из этих четырех групп. В современной культуре отношения между этими четырьмя группами определяются почти исключительно деньгами, при соответствующем пренебрежении к дхарме, но в культуре варнашрамы эти отношения предписаны сводом законов дхармы.
В том, что касается места, очень важную роль играет кшатрий: именно от него требуется дать всем соответствующее место в обществе — как в смысле предоставления жилья, так и в смысле обеспечения работой. За то, что он посвящает себя заботе о гражданах так, как если бы они были его родными детьми, кшатрий считается уполномоченным Бога. Он обязан следить не только за тем, чтобы в культуре варнашрамы не было безработных, но и за тем, чтобы каждый имел работу согласно своей природе. Отсюда следует, что в культуре варнашрамы не только нет речи о безработице, но и не может быть такого, чтобы человек работал ниже своих способностей, делал непривлекательную для него работу. В такой системе неудовлетворенность работой будет стремиться к нулю.
 В культуре варнашрамы нет бездомных. У каждого есть место, чтобы жить, место, чтобы работать, и правильные взаимоотношения с другими. Это касается не только людей, но и всех разновидностей жизни, особенно быков и коров, домашних животных, которые обеспечивают человека независимой энергией и хорошим питанием.
Создание места для всех
Мы часто повторяем как один астролог сказал о Шриле Прабхупаде, что он создал дом, в котором может жить весь мир. Иными словами Шрила Прабхупада устроил так, чтобы все имели место, из которого они могли бы расти. «Все» означает не только преданных этого Движения, но и всех людей в мире.
В свои последние дни Шрила Прабхупада говорил Куладри об этом.
Куладри-дас: «Я был президентом храма в Новом Вриндаване в течение многих лет, а Прабхупада хотел, чтобы в Северной Америке было место паломничества и сельская община. Поэтому для нас он никогда не акцентировал распространение книг. Он объяснял мне, особенно под конец, когда я был с ним в Бомбее и во Вриндаване прямо перед тем, как уйти, что вторая часть его движения должна резко отличаться от первой. Та чрезвычайная тактика, которую он использовал — распространять книги, давать молодым людям санньясу и открывать как можно больше храмов — должна прекратиться. Он хотел, чтобы в таких местах, как Новый Вриндаван, устанавливалась культура сознания Кришны — с колледжами, стилем жизни грихастх и всем остальным, долженствующим показать на практике философию, которую он так тщательно описал в своих книгах. Поэтому под самый конец он говорил мне, что для второй части очень важны сельские общины, и подход к проповеди должен сильно отличаться от того, который был, когда его движение только начиналось в Западном мире».
Я понимаю это утверждение так, что Шрила Прабхупада готовил нас к тому, чтобы возглавить огромное общественное движение, основанное на его учении, чтобы дать место миллионам людей, которых современное общество выбрасывает, словно мусор. Именно здесь, насколько я понимаю, сыграет существенную роль культура варнашрамы. Если неудачливые люди этого мира должны быть спасены, то не может быть, чтобы им просто нужно было помочь снова найти себе место в той же самой культуре, которая вышвырнула их на обочину. Нужно что-то другое, что даст им надежду вести осмысленную жизнь, и место для развития. Это отличие – жизнь в самодостаточной деревне, где каждый человек имеет подходящее место для жизни, подходящее занятие и подходящие взаимоотношения.
Шрила Прабхупада много раз говорил, давал наставление, что все домохозяева должны жить в деревне. Почему? Потому что деревня может обеспечить каждого соответствующим местом, чтобы жить в контексте сознания Кришны. Это, в свою очередь, объясняется тем, что сельское хозяйство может предоставить экономическую альтернативу работе в городе, притом в условиях, благоприятных для сознания Кришны; оно освобождает преданных от необходимости общаться с непреданными, и помогает освободиться от раджаса и тамо-гуны,  утвердиться в благости, а это важный шаг в достижении шуддха-саттвы, трансцендентного уровня бытия. Кроме того, деревня — это многообразие видов деятельности, и там намного легче найти работу согласно гуне и карме человека. Наставления Шрилы Прабхупады были проигнорированы, однако преимущества жизни в деревне остались теми же. Не задуматься ли преданным, которые в городе изо всех сил борются и за достаточное количество денег, и за свою духовную жизнь, о том, чтобы найти себе место в деревне?
Результат предоставления места быкам
Деревня не только обеспечивает преданных всем необходимым для жизни, но и дает возможность занять наиважнейшей работой быков. Быку тоже есть место в духовной культуре, но из атеистической, материалистической, доминирующей культуры он также был выброшен, и его заменили работающие на бензиновых двигателях машины, которые разрушают окружающую среду и наше здоровье. В нашей общине Гитаград в Литве, Новая Гаудадеша, бхакта Петрас взялся заботиться о быках и занимать их работой. Я спросил его, чему он научился, обучая их. Его ответ был глубоким, показывающим, что все человеческое общество получит огромную пользу, если снова выделит быкам место. Бхакта Петрас ответил, что от быков он научился следующему.
Они учатся не быстро; вы должны продвигаться медленно, так как они учатся медленно, день за днем.
Поэтому требуется огромное терпение. Один местный житель ранее говорил Петрасу, что он должен быть терпеливым, но даже сам этот человек не знал, насколько терпеливым нужно быть. Изучая книги Шрилы Прабхупады, Петрас выяснил, что терпение — это самое важное качество и мать всех остальных добродетелей.
По мере того, как вы учите их, они учат вас.
Так как они очень постоянны в своих действиях, они вынуждают вас быть постоянным.
Бык учит вас саттве; природа этого животного саттвична, и он не падает в раджас —  сделать его страстным не удастся. Вместо этого вы сами, если хотите работать с ним, должны подняться в саттва-гуну — таким образом, он вынудит вас подняться до уровня саттвы.
Работу с быком можно сравнить с работой с детьми или с женщинами: если вы разозлитесь на них, они откажутся сотрудничать с вами. Если же вы спокойны и благоразумны, они будут работать.
Раджо-гуна (увеличение скорости) и тамо-гуна (негативное принуждение — побои) с этими животными не работают.
Петрас недавно прочитал в очень старых записях, что если человек выпьет и быки это они почуют, они откажутся работать с этим человеком. Более того, они даже попытаются забодать его. Они не хотят связываться с людьми, находящимися в низших гунах природы.
Быки и человек – это команда; они работают вместе. Это не похоже на вождение автомобиля или трактора, где водитель просто управляет машиной. С быками вам надо научиться сотрудничать и работать в команде.
Между быками и их погонщиком существует взаимная зависимость; быки зависят от человека, который кормит их и заботится о них, а человек зависит от быков, которые обеспечивают необходимую энергию для выполнения работ.
Комментарии Петраса помогли мне многое понять. Во-первых, то, что не только Петрас тренирует быков, но и они также тренируют его. Стараясь, он получает ценное персональное обучение благостным качествам, ведущим его в саттва-гуну. Такое обучение трудно пройти в мире, движимом страстью и невежеством. Шрила Прабхупада учил нас, что прежде чем развиться до шуддха-саттвы, или запредельного духовного уровня, мы должны подняться на уровень благости. Насколько же ценны корова и бык,  которые помогают нам твердо держаться саттва-гуны!
Я также осознал, как зависимость от коровы и быка учит все человеческое общество благости, и держит его в ней. Отказавшись от быка, мы отвязались от благости, и теперь вся человеческая раса неуклонно дрейфует к гуне страсти и невежества с сопутствующими этим гунам ужасными последствиями, которые мы уже начинаем пожинать в экономической, социальной, политической и других сферах.
Далее я осознал, что причина, по которой Петрас имел столько много замечательных реализаций, была в том, что он дал место в своей жизни Дхарме (быкам) и посвятил себя ей. Он дал быкам место в своем мире. Предоставление им места означает назначение им обязанностей, а это рождение  ягьи (ягья рождается из предписанных обязанностей). Интересуясь только тем, во что обойдется их содержание, современный человек не осознает, что могут корова и бык дать нам. Современный человека не понимает ни саттва-гуны, ни огромных благ, которые приобретает человеческое общество в целом, давая этим животным место. На самом деле это относится ко всем живым существам в этом мире, ибо Ом пурнам адах пурнам идам, этот мир отлично оснащен как полное целое, и каждому живому существо отведено в нем свое место.
Вместо этого современный человек думает, что может сделать лучше, убивая быка и эксплуатируя корову для добычи молока, и землю для добычи нефти. В Новой Гаудадеше есть очень старый бык, Нанди. Соседи спрашивали нас, зачем мы тратимся на содержание старого быка. Они говорили, что нам следует убить его. Такой нищенский менталитет, эгоистически отвергающий живое существо и отказывающий ему в собственном места, не позволяет им осознать значение быка, дхарму, не дает получить пользу от общения с этими удивительными животными.
Мы – отсутствующие детали в социальной машине
Все преданные, а брахманы и кшатрии в особенности, предназначены для того, чтобы вести общество, в том смысле, что они озабочены благосостоянием других, особенно тех, кто страдает:

шивайа локасйа бхавайа бхутайе йа уттама-шлока-парайана джанах
дживанти натмартхам асау парашрайам мумоча нирвидйа кутах калеварам

Те, кто предан делу Личности Бога, живут только ради благополучия, прогресса и счастья других людей. Они не преследуют корыстных целей. (Ш.Б. 1.4.12)

Вот почему Шрила Прабхупада хотел, чтобы его последователи, строя свою жизнь так, как он учил их, исправили бы недостатки современной цивилизации путем установления дайва-варнашрамы или божественной культуры сознания Кришны. Эта культура дайва-варнашрамы может каждому дать место для развития и, таким образом, вылечить современное общество от всех болезней.
Сейчас чрезвычайно необходимы люди с природой кшатрия и вайшьи, чтобы занять соответствующее место в духовном обществе, так как их деятельность совершенно необходима, чтобы вся система заработала. Кшатрии и вайшьи должны исполнять свою дхарму, как заповедал ее Шри Кришна в Гите и Дхарма-шастре. Для кшатрия это означает, что он должен основать деревню и заботиться о ней, предоставить место для праджи, и убедиться, что они трудятся согласно своей природе. А вайшьи нужны чтобы организовать практическую деятельность повседневной жизни и следить за тем, чтобы у людей была еда, одежда и были удовлетворены другие потребности жизни. Это их дхарма. Где они? Почему не исполняют свой долг? Пока эти квалифицированные люди не возьмутся за исполнение дхармы, Движение сознания Кришны не будет в состоянии показать путь выхода из тьмы современного материалистичного образа жизни. Сбитые с толку нарастающими экономическими и политическими переменами, люди ищут руководства. Шрила Прабхупада дал все необходимые концепции в своих наставлениях, но до тех пор, пока мы не применим их на практике, они останутся не более, чем исследованием древней великой культуры, пережившей некогда свой расцвет, а ныне затерянной где-то в прошлой эпохе. При этом движение сознания Кришны упустит свой шанс сделать то, для чего оно было создано — показать способ, как в эти бедственные времена выбраться из тьмы невежества.
Я надеюсь, вышеизложенное помогло вам оценить, что значит в жизни любого человека место, а также понять, насколько необходимо установить божественную культуру варнашрамы, чтобы снова предоставить место каждому. Я призываю всех преданных сотрудничать друг с другом для создания целительных общин на благо всех преданных и всех людей этого мира.

----------


## jivaji

Интересно, что с 07.06.12 пост прочитан (ну, или показан) аж 82 раза! И ни одного отзыва!

----------


## Radha rani

Все верно!

----------


## Анатоль

> Интересно, что с 07.06.12 пост прочитан (ну, или показан) аж 82 раза! И ни одного отзыва!


Йога это удержание материи мысли от принятия ею различных видоизменений.
Тем кто 82 раза просмотрел вышенаписанное, очевидно достаточно для комфорта махамантры и Гиты ).
Сколько раз саму Гиту переводили?, а авторитетно и понятно только от Прабхупады.

Ключ шапки - карма.

----------


## Андрей В

Всё верно, только не дадут это осуществить на практике. Пример томской ятры показателен. Вайшнавская сельскохозяйственная община самодостаточна. Она сама себя обеспечивает. Она является примером того, как следует жить человеку. Она объединяет людей. А это расходится с тем, какие цели ставит теневое мировое правительство. вы слыхали, что в Америке запретили жителям выращивать на своей земле продукты питания, дарить их соседям, продавать. Что согласно закону, ты имеешь право выращивать только те продукты, которые тебе укажут власти и в определённом кол-ве. Это контроль населения. При возникновении бунта. крупные продовольственные корпорации прекращают снабжение городов и бунт подавлен. Ярый русофоб Бзежинский сказал: "если вы контролируете нефть - вы контролируете другие страны. Если вы контролируете продовольствие -вы контролируете людей". Возможно вы читали пророчества о том, что в последние времена, когда придёт Антихрист, питание будут получать только те, у кого будет печать Антихриста. Т.е. другими словами, чтобы взять под контроль население, необходимо будет сначала создать искусственный голод, а потом распределять продукты питания только тем, кто подчиняется тебе. Первые попытки взять под контроль продовольствие осуществляются в Америке.

Так что в мире есть силы, которые пытаются тысячелетиями воплотить мечту о мировом господстве. Их люди есть везде и они подавляют всякие попытки объединения людей, возрождения утраченных знаний, истории, вносят раздоры, публикуют в СМИ информацию которая подрывает моральные устои. В итоге общество разобщено, люди тупы, озлоблены, озабочены рекламной продукцией, что им впихивает СМИ. И не выгодно чтобы возникали общины, тем более в России, тем более по образу вайшнавских и тем более вблизи крупных городов. Уехать в тайгу и там создать общину это можно, никто и мешать не будет. Но они будут всячески препятствовать созданию общин там где много людей.

----------


## Андрей В

Да и вообще, вы замахнулись на общину. У нас народ элементарно жаба давит, чтобы ежемесячно деньги сдавать в ятру, халява полная. Несколько человек тянут на себе, остальные потребители. а вы община. Община это огромная ответственность. Сначала надо наладить хотя бы ежемесячный сбор денежных средств на проповедь, чтобы можно было долгосрочные проекты осуществлять. Когда народ воспитается, тогда можно что-то серьёзное планировать. Тут даже речь не идёт о некой конкретной сумме, а кто сколько может, но чтобы ежемесячно и с пониманием для чего. А то всё думают что их ограбить хотят. Если люди не доросли до понимания необходимости часть средств отдавать на поддержание ятры и её развитие, о какой сельхоз общине может идти речь. Я помню поднял этот вопрос на собрании, так на меня как на врага народа все посмотрели: что вы, как можно посягнуть на святое, на частную собственность. Элементарная жаба...

У нас в ятре человек 100 может даже больше. Если каждый хотя бы по 500 рублей будет сдавать это 50 тыс в месяц, а в год это 600тыс. Как вы думаете на эти деньги можно проводить ежегодно хорошие публичные проповеднические мероприятия. Я считаю можно.  Только этих денег нету и не появятся они ещё много десятилетий

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

*Андрей В*, возможно, в Вашей ятре преданные просто не слишком доверяют руководству, вот и не горят желанием давать ему деньги... Прабхупада вроде бы со своих учеников деньги не собирал, они сами приносили.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Я разделяю подобную... обиду что ли. Т.е. "обиду". Я так же иногда говорю, что не доросли до общин и т.п. Но на самом деле - вот я лично - так не думаю. Проходят эмоции после каких-то проявлений массовой безответственности, и я все равно возвращаюсь к более взвешенному (на мой взгляд) состоянию. Я считаю, что в действительности причиной безответственности является не правильная организация общества. Вернее отсутствующее важное звено, или даже половина, а может быть большая часть. Люди не могут найти свое место, им не хочется участвовать в деятельности и общении, которые они не могут принять близко к сердцу. По сути, выброшенные там люди так и остаются выброшенными здесь. И городская патетика о том, что выживают сильные, а слабые сами виноваты в своей слабости - лишь переносится на городские ятры, и... ничего кардинально не меняется в обществе преданных уже, можно сказать, десятилетиями. Деревня необходима для того, чтобы "переломить" городской тип сознания преданных. Перелом возможен только в том случае, если деревня (первое время благодаря энтузиастам) станет показывать пример обратного сознания. Еще раз, обратное сознание означает, что т.н. "сильные" не винят т.н. "слабых" в том, что они не могут найти себе применение в их обществе. "Сильные" стараются сделать так, чтобы слабые нашли свое место и тоже обрели силу. В этом весь смысл Общины. Иначе каждый сам по себе и за себя. Сильный выживает и в городе, слабый умирает и в деревне. Но само это не лечится. Нужно создавать более подходящие условия, чтобы организовать общество иначе.

----------


## Артур

> Так что в мире есть силы, которые пытаются тысячелетиями воплотить мечту о мировом господстве. Их люди есть везде и они подавляют всякие попытки объединения людей, возрождения утраченных знаний, истории, вносят раздоры, публикуют в СМИ информацию которая подрывает моральные устои. В итоге общество разобщено, люди тупы, озлоблены, озабочены рекламной продукцией, что им впихивает СМИ. И не выгодно чтобы возникали общины, тем более в России, тем более по образу вайшнавских и тем более вблизи крупных городов. Уехать в тайгу и там создать общину это можно, никто и мешать не будет. Но они будут всячески препятствовать созданию общин там где много людей.


ИМХО: Никаких "злых сил" не существует. Это всё "высосано из пальца".

----------


## Артур

> Всё верно, только не дадут это осуществить на практике. Пример томской ятры показателен. Вайшнавская сельскохозяйственная община самодостаточна. Она сама себя обеспечивает. Она является примером того, как следует жить человеку. Она объединяет людей. А это расходится с тем, какие цели ставит теневое мировое правительство.


Существование теневого мирового правительства не доказано. А вы пишите так будто бы это уже доказанный факт.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> согласно закону, ты имеешь право выращивать только те продукты, которые тебе укажут власти и в определённом кол-ве.


это называется плановое хозяйство

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> ИМХО: Никаких "злых сил" не существует. Это всё "высосано из пальца".


А не еврей ли Вы,батенька?

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> это называется плановое хозяйство


Назовите как угодно,но смысл один--контроль населения с целью эксплуатации.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Существование теневого мирового правительства не доказано. А вы пишите так будто бы это уже доказанный факт.


Ну точно--"агент Смит".

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Назовите как угодно,но смысл один--контроль населения с целью эксплуатации.


плановое хозяйство необходимо для защиты от перепроизводства одного продукта и от дефицита другого.

----------


## Андрей В

> Я считаю, что в действительности причиной безответственности является не правильная организация общества. Вернее отсутствующее важное звено, или даже половина, а может быть большая часть. Люди не могут найти свое место, им не хочется участвовать в деятельности и общении, которые они не могут принять близко к сердцу.


А кто в ИСККОН следит за тем, чтобы общество в ятре было правильно организовано? 

Или все ятры сами себе предоставлены и варятся в своих проблемах? Где люди, которые могут научить как организовать проповедь? Если проблема в руководстве, если люди ему не доверяют, значит надо сменить руководство. Если оно не меняется, значит кому-то это нужно, чтобы так было? Значит кого-то устраивает ТАКОЕ руководство

----------


## Андрей В

> плановое хозяйство необходимо для защиты от перепроизводства одного продукта и от дефицита другого.


Когда вам запретят на своём огороде выращивать помидоры, картошку, и скажут выращивать гречку, вы так же будете рассуждать? Она же была дефицитной пару лет назад.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> плановое хозяйство необходимо для защиты от перепроизводства одного продукта и от дефицита другого.


В их ситуации другая картина.На уровне высшего руководства США лоббируется тотальный контроль над производством и  распредилением продовольствия со стороны крупнейших корпораций,за которыми стоят известные фамилии,те же,что за Федеральной резервной системой.О чём-то это говорит?
Что такое ФРС можно узнать,набрав в поисковике "Стариков Николай".

----------


## Андрей В

Правильно.

----------


## Анджи

> вы слыхали, что в Америке запретили жителям выращивать на своей земле продукты питания, дарить их соседям, продавать. Что согласно закону, ты имеешь право выращивать только те продукты, которые тебе укажут власти и в определённом кол-ве.


 Можно на источник информации посмотреть?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Когда вам запретят на своём огороде выращивать помидоры, картошку, и скажут выращивать гречку, вы так же будете рассуждать? Она же была дефицитной пару лет назад.


какая разница за что  заплатит фермеру государство, иногда оно даже платить за то, что бы ничего не выращивали, это называется компенсации

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> какая разница за что  заплатит фермеру государство, иногда оно даже платить за то, что бы ничего не выращивали, это называется компенсации


Это вчерашняя политика,сегодня никому платить не будут,скажут,мол,кризис,делайте что говорят,а иначе будете пособниками террористов.А завтра РФ войдёт в ВТО и будет то же самое,даже ещё хуже,как это у нас принято. Уже начинается вторая волна приватизации. Оставшееся госимущество и естественные монополии перейдут в руки тех же дерипасок,и тогда... Ну,сами понимаете.

----------


## Андрей В

В поисковике много про это, вот например http://izhevsk.ru/forummessage/3/2332744.html


	posted 9-1-2012 07:52 PM     <Сельскохозяйственный билль Сената США S-510, принятый в июне 2010 года, под угрозой уголовной ответственности запрещает выращивать, делиться, обмениваться или продавать продукты, выращенные на садово-огородном участке. Он также предписывает американским фермерам, что сажать, в каком количестве и как выращивать. Этот билль издан под названием <Акт контроля над безопасностью выращиваемой еды>. Владелец частного огорода может попасть в неприятности и стать нарушителем закона за выращивание обыкновенных помидор>.

<Люди звонят в студию отовсюду, - говорит Гленн Бек, - и жалуются на этот кошмар. Звонят фермеры, и даже садоводы. Скажите, это правда? - Абсолютная правда, - отвечает Дебби Стоктон, председатель Национальной Независимой Потребительской Ассоциации Фермеров>.

Тим Уайтмен, владелец небольшой молочной фермы поясняет: <Выращивание скота, как трактует билль, и производство молочных продуктов относится к разряду потенциального риска, особенно молоко. Если я не буду подчиняться указаниям и предписаниям правительства, меня могут закрыть и конфисковать коров>.

<Скажите, кому это выгодно?>- спрашивает Бек. <Большим фермам и корпорациям>, - подтверждает Дебби Стоктон.

Ну, жадность корпораций понятна. А вот причём здесь правительство? Ведь в США уже создан департамент огородно-садового контроля. Полиция имеет право проверить, что выращивает американский домовладелец на своём заднем дворе. А правительство здесь притом, чтобы контролировать всех и каждого американца. Сегодня финансовая элита спровоцировала движение <Захвати Уолл-Стрит>, а завтра свободолюбивые американцы могут подняться против системы с оружием в руках. И самый эффективный способ борьбы с ними - заморить их голодом. Корпорациям будет достаточно прекратить поставку еды в супермаркеты. Но дядя Сэм хочет убедиться, чтобы у недовольного населения не осталось еды даже в собственном огороде. Поэтому делёж продуктами с соседями, угощение друзей своим урожаем, как в старые добрые времена, сегодня в Америке считается преступлением.

Билль вошёл в силу, и результаты не замедлили показаться. Региональные власти подали в суд на фермера за выращивание слишком большого количества овощей. Посмотрите репортаж 2-го канала новостей из Джорджии.

<Региональный суд графства ДеКалб, штат Джорджия осудил Стива Миллера за выращивание очень большого количества овощей. По мнению регионального судебного маршала, оборот по выращиванию органических овощей стал слишком крупным для 2-акрового участка фермера>.

- Это моя страсть, - говорит Стив. -И, к сожалению, моя страсть привела меня к неприятности, и я не понимаю, почему.

Миллер выращивает овощи уже 15 лет. Он угощает ими друзей, соседей, иногда платит овощами подрядчикам, а также продаёт их на местных крестьянских рынках.


Стиву Миллеру грозит штраф в размере до пяти тысяч долларов>.

Позже суд закончился не в пользу Стива Миллера. Он вынужден был уплатить штраф.

Настоящий шок у американцев вызвало видео, записанное секьюрити камерой в кооперативном продуктовом магазине натуральной органической еды в Лос-Анджелесе, штат Калифорния. Полиция провела рейд с целью изъятия нескольких галлонов молока, привезённых с небольшой частной фермы. Посмотрите на эти кадры. Картина выглядит так, как будто полиция проникла в цех по производству наркотиков или на склад незаконного хранения оружия. Полицейские двигаются с оружием наизготовку, как будто кто-то собирается оказать им вооружённое сопротивление. А в это время напуганные, не понимающие, что происходит, продавцы, наверное, дрожат от страха где-нибудь в подсобке.

Это видео, выставленное на Ю-тьюб, вызвало негодование миллионов американцев. <Неужели у полиции нет более серьёзных дел, чем третирование пары испуганных продавцов?> - задают вопрос многочисленные комментаторы. По утверждениям многочисленных очевидцев, изъятое молоко полиция вылила на асфальт в присутствии и на глазах у группы бездомных.

- в ворота с задней стороны магазина громко постучали.

- я спросил, что происходит? Они ответили: <У нас есть ордер на обыск>.

- и они направили на нас оружие.

- я испугалась. Я не могла понять, что происходит.

- крестьянское мясо, молоко, сыр, зелень, яйца, мёд...

- эти чистые и здоровые продукты помогают мне чувствовать себя хорошо.

Магазин клубного типа <Свежие продукты> находится в городке Венис, Калифорния. Новые члены клуба подписывают документ, в котором говорится, что они хотят покупать именно такую еду. В этом-то и суть этого магазина, объясняет директор Джеймс Стюарт, что еда не подвергается пастеризации, гомогенизации или любому другому опроцессированию.

Агенты брали пробы продуктов на этой ферме в Сан Пауло, которая снабжает магазин. С неё и началась эпопея с обыском магазина. Шерон Пальмер с тремя сыновьями управляет этой фермой, которая уже несколько лет находится под наблюдением государственных полицейских организаций.

- мои дети стояли и смотрели, как на меня надевают наручники. Меня отвезли в тюрьму.

Пальмер провела ночь в тюрьме графства Вентура, но обвинения ей предъявлены не были.

Суть не только в том, что корпорации хотят, чтобы население планеты потребляло только их продукцию, а в том, что они не хотят видеть людей свободными и независимыми в своём выборе. Они хотят контролировать нашу жизнь со всех сторон.

Теперь несколько слов о состоянии самих фермерских рынков. Многие из них и фермерскими назвать нельзя, потому что под этой вывеской сельскохозяйственные корпорации чаще продают свою генетически модифицированную продукцию. С фермером можно поторговаться, а также получить вес с походом. На большинстве фермерских рынков Калифорнии, Невады, Аризоны на продуктах стоят ценники, как в супермаркете, а при попытке поторговаться продавцы широко открывают глаза, не понимая, о чём идёт речь. Любая попытка людей в США вернуться к сельскохозяйственным истокам жёстко пресекается полицией. Два раза мне довелось наблюдать лично, как полиция буквально громила частные овощные рынки. Ящики с овощами и фруктами переворачивались вверх дном или высыпались на проезжую часть.

А вот ещё пример нового закона в действии. Джулии Бас, жительнице городка Оук Парк, штат Мичиган, грозит тюремное заключение сроком в 93 дня. Её преступление - выращивание овощей на своём участке.

По заявлению представителя отдела городского планирования Кевина Рулковски, её растения были посажены не по общепринятому коду.

http://tikov.livejournal.com/453050.html

----------


## Артур

> Ну точно--"агент Смит".


Что это значит?

----------


## Артур

> А не еврей ли Вы,батенька?


Нет. Я должен верить всё что говорят средства массовой информации?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> А кто в ИСККОН следит за тем, чтобы общество в ятре было правильно организовано? 
> 
> Или все ятры сами себе предоставлены и варятся в своих проблемах? Где люди, которые могут научить как организовать проповедь? Если проблема в руководстве, если люди ему не доверяют, значит надо сменить руководство. Если оно не меняется, значит кому-то это нужно, чтобы так было? Значит кого-то устраивает ТАКОЕ руководство


Ну, во-первых, ятры и должны оставаться в каком-то плане независимы. Это означает, что они тоже могут (и должны) влиять на целое. Так же каждый преданный должен оставаться в каком-то плане независимым, но чтобы иметь возможность быть ответственным за целое. Руководство держится на диктате силой или на поддержке большинства. Как сила, так большинство могут оказаться липовыми, сфабрикованными различного рода манипуляциями, и в принципе для власти (любой) сейчас, как правило, не важна глубинная правда о себе самой. Власть обычно считает, что и сама знает о себе достаточно, - в идеале, она думает, что лучше обходиться вообще без запросов от подчиненных. Картина такова: власть святая потому, что подчиненные не ропщут. Но проблема в том, что если подчиненные имеют фиктивную (или поверхностную) мотивацию и поддерживают власть бездумно, то святость такой власти также поверхностна или даже фиктивна (правда тут уже не скажешь, что она бездумна). Но коль уж она устраивает большинство людей, значит придется пусть формально, но ее принимать. И вместе с этим принимать ответственность за целое. Не перекладывать ни на кого. Если лидеры по твоему мнению не справляются - помогай им, влияй на них и общество, борись за лучшее, пусть они справятся, либо в самом крайнем (худшем) случае, если не могут поменяться, - потеряют поддержку большинства. В наше время очень просто одурачивать людей, пускать пыль в глаза, и это могут делать долго, оставаясь у власти в положении святых, а срок идет на еще большую репутацию. Поэтому, пропагандируя устройство общества без персональной ответственности за все происходящее каждого в отдельности человека, можно устроить какой угодно фантастически дикий социум. Но в нашем обществе мы, как видете, имеем возможность проявлять свою ответственность, никто нас ее не пытается лишать. Это говорит как минимум о том, что те, кто у власти, - лидеры - не столь плохи, ведь они не пытаются удержаться только засчет поверхностной поддержки. Поэтому ставить вопрос о свержении, о революции и т.д. не корректно. Власть выражает готовность меняться, т.к. дает возможность на себя влиять, - так влияйте, все в ваших руках.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Нет. Я должен верить всё что говорят средства массовой информации?


А они говорят,что нет никакого закулисья,просто вы,русские,никчёмные убожества.Я с этим не согласен и считаю,что у нас такая жизнь потому,что кто-то сознательно так устраивает.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> А они говорят,что нет никакого закулисья,просто вы,русские,никчёмные убожества.Я с этим не согласен и считаю,что у нас такая жизнь потому,что кто-то сознательно так устраивает.


Агент Смит--персонаж фильма "Матрица".Он блюдёт Матрицу.

----------


## Артур

Ачйута Риши дас, что я сказал не так?

----------


## Артур

Вы можете верите во что хотите. Но не нужно указывать людям во что им верить.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

> Ачйута Риши дас, что я сказал не так?


Вы сказали что белое это чёрное,а чёрное это белое. Я не мог промолчать. Простите за резкость.

----------


## Артур

Вы про это моё выражение



> ИМХО: Никаких "злых сил" не существует. Это всё "высосано из пальца".


?
Но это действительно так.
*Материальная природа* является причиной всех причин и следствий в материальном мире. БГ 13.21

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

...Брат мой, Вриндавана Чандра, вижу как ты страдаешь от нынешней реальности и как ты болеешь за сельскую тему. Я с тобой на все 100...  Я устал от бесполезных разговоров и пустой городской жизни, которой жил 45 лет.... Я взял и уехал в деревню... Хотелось быть честным по отношению к себе. Сейчас здесь уже несколько семей... Согласен, очень трудно, и многие просто не смогут так жить, но некоторые смогут.... Ощущение жизни совсем другое, это нужно ощутить, описать невозможно.....

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ...Брат мой, Вриндавана Чандра, вижу как ты страдаешь от нынешней реальности и как ты болеешь за сельскую тему. Я с тобой на все 100...  Я устал от бесполезных разговоров и пустой городской жизни, которой жил 45 лет.... Я взял и уехал в деревню... Хотелось быть честным по отношению к себе. Сейчас здесь уже несколько семей... Согласен, очень трудно, и многие просто не смогут так жить, но некоторые смогут.... Ощущение жизни совсем другое, это нужно ощутить, описать невозможно.....


Я обязательно. Вот и стараюсь поставить сам себя перед фактом, специально над этим сейчас работаю.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

Кодекс Алиментариус. 
Приняв новые законы, такие как "Продовольственный Билль" в Новой Зеландии и купив сельскохозяйственные компании или земли в Австралии, истеблишмент, кажется, делает свой ход, установив контроль над глобальной системой обеспечения простых людей продовольствием, так что мы будем продолжать работать на них в качестве рабов. Ваше понимание того, к чему это может привести, будет очень ценно. Здесь Вы можете прочитать полный обзор мнений о том, что повлечет за собой принятие Новой Зеландией "Продовольственного Билля": http://nzfoodsecurity.org/2011/07/19...my-back-yard/; http://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/n...ectid=10776370 С другой стороны, ИНОСТРАННЫЕ инвесторы скупают австралийские сельскохозяйственные компании, охваченные "беспокойством" на фоне большого числа предупреждений, что продовольственная безопасность страны может быть "подорвана" представителями зарубежного бизнеса. http://poleshift.ning.com/profiles/b...an-agriculture [и от другого] http://www.infowars.com/nz-food-bill...a-human-right/ Богом данное право человека свободно выращивать пищу в Новой Зеландии (NZ) находится под атакой, поскольку группы с особыми интересами и другие компании пытаются в настоящее время протолкнуть через парламент страны законопроект о "продовольственной безопасности", который ущемляет право людей выращивать продовольственные культуры, сохранять семена и даже делиться плодами своего труда с друзьями и членами семьи. В соответствии с правилами Всемирной Торговой Организации (ВТО), действует Кодекс Алиментариус (кодекс качества пищи - прим. перев.), являющийся схемой глобального контроля за пищевыми продуктами, и если в Новой Зеландии будет принят Продовольственный Билль, первичный контроль за продуктами питания под видом обеспечения продовольственной безопасности по существу будет передан от частных лиц корпорациям. [и от другого] http://www.speculator.co.nz/2011/com...-food-markets/ Сверх того, оказывается, что Продовольственный Билль проталкивается Администрацией США По контролю за Продуктами Питания и Лекарствами путем их участия в работе комиссии Кодекса Алиментариус ("Пищевой Книги"), который является действующей в течение десятилетий инициативой, навязанной странам-членам Всемирной Торговой Организации. [и от другого] http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Кодекс_Алиментариус Для обеспечения действия и развития Кодекса Алиментариус учреждена Комиссия Кодекса Алиментариус, - орган, созданный в 1963 году Продовольственной и Сельскохозяйственной Организацией ООН (ФАО) и Всемирной Организацией Здравоохранения (ВОЗ). Утверждается, что основными целями Комиссии является защита здоровья потребителей и обеспечение справедливой практики международной торговли пищевыми продуктами. В дополнение к стандартам для конкретных продуктов питания, Кодекс Алиментариус содержит общие стандарты, охватывающие такие вопросы, как вид маркировки продуктов питания, гигиена питания, пищевые добавки и остаточное содержание пестицидов, а также процедуру оценки безопасности пищевых продуктов, полученных с помощью современной биотехнологии. [и от другого] http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Монсанто В июне 2007 года компания Монсанто приобрела «Delta & Pine Land Company», - компанию, которая запатентовала технологию для семян, названную Терминатором. Эта технология, которая никогда ранее не была известна, использовалась в коммерческих целях для производства растений, имеющих стерильные семена, чтобы цветы или плоды от первой посадки больше не давали семян. Это предотвращает распространение таких семян в дикой природе, однако она также требует, чтобы клиенты закупали для каждой посадки семена, в которых используется вид семенной технологии Терминатор. [и от другого] http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wor...ng_to_Monsanto Документальные следы широкого спектра споров, связанных с использованием и продвижением генно-модифицированных семян, полихлорбифенилов (ПХБ), Agent Orange (Эйджент Оранж — название смеси дефолиантов и гербицидов синтетического происхождения. Применялся как химическое оружие американской армией во Вьетнамской войне с 1961 по 1971 годы в рамках программы по уничтожению растительности) и бычьего гормона роста.


.....Те, кто хотел бы продвигать программу по установлению Нового Мирового Порядка, будет искать любое транспортное средство, которое сможет везти их багаж. Стандарт 1963, поддерживаемый агентствами (ВОЗ и ФАО), который должен был способствовать общему благосостоянию человечества, стал в руках толпы Нового Мирового Порядка кнутом и оковами. Как это случилось? Толпа Нового Мирового Порядка видит возможности везде, а на деле предпочитает прятаться за якобы благими намерениями и внешне полезную запутанную юридическую терминологию. Это не только скрывает их планы, это затрудняет борьбу с ними.

Их целью бесспорно является желание поработить население и контролировать производство и распределение продуктов питания. Логика такова, - те, кто голоден и видит, что его семья тоже будет голодать, становятся послушными. Таким образом, в соответствии с законодательством, якобы гарантирующим качество продуктов питания, те, кто делится продукцией со своих приусадебных участков или поставляет на фермерские рынки, все в больше оказываются вне закона. Новый мировой порядок направлен на то, чтобы все покупали их продукцию у корпораций, которые они контролируют. Следующим шагом будет лимитирование распределения, так что в конечном итоге кормить будут только рабов, а бунтарей будут морить голодом.

Борцы за права потребителей из народа четко осознают эту программу и бьют тревогу. Хватающие когтистые лапы Нового Мирового Порядка можно увидеть в проталкивании законов, вынуждающих продавать витамины только по рецепту врача, законов, направленных на закрытие небольших органических ферм и в попытках компании Монсанто взять под контроль все сельское хозяйство. Компания Монсанто в этих маневрах была грубой рукой зла, намеревающейся с помощью гена-терминатора, который предотвращает производство семян зерновых культур на фермерских полях, заставить фермеров всего мира покупать семена Монсанто и только Монсанто. Это желание лишить фермеров заслуженного веками права сохранять семена для посева в следующие годы было слишком очевидным, и оно провалилось из-за международных протестов.

   ...Практикуйте навык сохранения своих семян и овладейте им, пока не станет слишком поздно!

----------


## Андрей В

Я думаю, тут речь больше идёт о сотрудничестве, чем о самом факте жизни в деревне. Зайдите в любую деревню и вы увидите завистливых соседей, пьянство, грязь, разруху. Если ты живёшь лучше чем соседи, они будут тебе пакости делать. Таков менталитет - совковость. Люди могут сотрудничать и в городе, если они ПРАВИЛЬНЫЕ. Неискренность, недоверие друг к другу рождает нежелание вместе что-то делать, каждый друг друга подозревает в том, что его могут как-то тайно использовать. Поэтому вроде люди собираются. поют святое имя, улыбаются друг другу, а на самом деле живут по принципу человек человеку волк. Нет искренности, открытости и доверия. Поэтому и собрать деньги на какой-нибудь проект можно только если ходить и капать на совесть и сознательность, а так чтобы сами, да сознательно, да добровольно и с радостью....

Я думаю каждая ятра должна жить и планировать своё развитие на 5 лет. На собрании президент должен озвучивать своё видение развития ятры, какие мероприятия он планирует осуществить в течение 5 лет. Такое планирование позволит людям понимать на что они сдают деньги. А просто тупо сдавать на проповедь это значит не целевое использование. Нужно конкретно: проведение фестиваля, аренда помещений под приглашение лекторов, реклама на ТВ и т.п. Просчитать что когда в какое время и сколько это будет стоить.  А когда  человек  не может вразумительно объяснить на что ему нужны деньги, то их у него не появится. 

Ещё почему люди не могут найти себе место в ятре, да потому что уровень сознания у всех разный. Для кого-то чтобы он развивался надо практиковать карма-йогу в сознании кришны - жертвовать деньги из чувства долга, т.е. пока плоды труда, кто-то уже поднялся выше, очистился и способен посвящать проповеди своё время, деятельность, кто-то ещё больше очистился и готов практиковать чистую бхакти-йогу, т.е. быть занятым исключительно 9 видами преданного служения. Людей надо вести и занимать их ТЕМ видом, который соответствует их уровню, который позволит им ПРОГРЕССИРОВАТЬ, а не просто числиться членом. Люди не могут найти себя, потому что нет чёткой программы занятия этих людей, не могут им объяснить как им может помочь именно пожертвования из чувства долга или занятие в деятельности или практика только 9 видов бхакти. Привлечь человека самое простое, сложно вести человека в течение всей жизни. Многие приходят и потом уходят и когда они ушли они никому уже не нужны. 
Я вот сейчас 4-5 лет как не практикую. Кто-нибудь ко мне пришёл за всё это время, кормил ли меня прасадом, просто так, из сострадания к падшей и из желания помочь. Да никому я не нужен. И таких сотни, если не тысячи. Но я то выкарабкаюсь рано или поздно. Но сам факт пофигизма , наплевательства удивляет. Пока ты ходишь на программы, тебя замечают. Как ты пропал, никому до тебя нет дела. Это такое сознание Кришны что ли? Так цель просто привлечь и всё? Т.е. погоня за кол-вом? А то что 50 % из этого кол-ва уходят и всем пофиг, это нормально? Нет даже программы по возвращению тех кто когда -то так или иначе имел дело с сознанием Кришны. Короче, что говорить. Просто когда видишь такое. какой смысл общаться с теми кому ты по сути безразличен. Смотреть на их лживые улыбки. А оно надо

----------


## Артём Острецов

> ...
> Я вот сейчас 4-5 лет как не практикую. Кто-нибудь ко мне пришёл за всё это время, кормил ли меня прасадом, просто так, из сострадания к падшей и из желания помочь. Да никому я не нужен. И таких сотни, если не тысячи. Но я то выкарабкаюсь рано или поздно. Но сам факт пофигизма , наплевательства удивляет. Пока ты ходишь на программы, тебя замечают. Как ты пропал, никому до тебя нет дела. Это такое сознание Кришны что ли? Так цель просто привлечь и всё? Т.е. погоня за кол-вом? А то что 50 % из этого кол-ва уходят и всем пофиг, это нормально? Нет даже программы по возвращению тех кто когда -то так или иначе имел дело с сознанием Кришны. Короче, что говорить. Просто когда видишь такое. какой смысл общаться с теми кому ты по сути безразличен.


Дружба поможет. Это когда ходишь играть в шахматы, за чашкой цикория, помогаешь по ремонту квартиры, совместно выбираетесь на природу (вело/пешком/как-нибудь еще - это не важно), угощаете друг друга прасадом, играете в настольный теннис по средам и т.д. Даже среди людей не верующих дружба высоко ценится. В среде же людей искренних можно обрести замечательных друзей. Как это сделать изложено в известных книгах, которые все уже как бы прочитали  :smilies:

----------


## Андрей В

Есть проблема - с лицемерами не дружу.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Существование теневого мирового правительства не доказано. А вы пишите так будто бы это уже доказанный факт.


Андрей может быть не может грамотно обосновать свою мысль, но тем не менее, существование "закулисного" управления миром - теперь уже факт. Для всех, кто мало мальски интересуется темой и имеет немного своего мозга.
Естественно, оно не может быть доказано, как теорема, но каждый, кто желает понять, что происходит в мире, быстро увидит, что не Обама и не Меркель решают, где будет очередная революция или война. Где голод, а где - процветание.
А высмеивание, профанация и национализация(еврейская) этого факта как раз и исходит от этого самого "теневого правительства", ведь это одно из условий возможности его существования.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> какая разница за что  заплатит фермеру государство, иногда оно даже платить за то, что бы ничего не выращивали, это называется компенсации


Разница в том, что в демоническом государстве контролировать даже процесс выращивания еды будут демоны.(сенат типа)
А не Кришна.
Ясное дело, что у них не получится. Кришна не даст. Но все потуги в эту сторону уже идут.
Собственно говоря, в германии например вы не можете просто так, на своей земле посадить огурчики, например. Незаконно. Потребуются бумаги всякие.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Андрей может быть не может грамотно обосновать свою мысль, но тем не менее, существование "закулисного" управления миром - теперь уже факт. Для всех, кто мало мальски интересуется темой и имеет немного своего мозга.
> Естественно, оно не может быть доказано, как теорема, но каждый, кто желает понять, что происходит в мире, быстро увидит, что не Обама и не Меркель решают, где будет очередная революция или война. Где голод, а где - процветание.
> А высмеивание, профанация и национализация(еврейская) этого факта как раз и исходит от этого самого "теневого правительства", ведь это одно из условий возможности его существования.


А может быть наоборот, "факт" существования закулисного правительства - дело рук кулисного. Вполне обоснованно.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Пока что все сторонники мировых заговоров, теневых правительств и контроля над человечеством зелёными человечками, ну и конечно же очередного конца света, которых я встречал, в качестве факта приводят свой развитый мозг и своё же изучение темы (очевидно через интернет). Мною лично это всё воспринимается, как забавное чтиво. Простите, что прокомментил очередной ваш перл.  :smilies:  Я на самом деле не по злобе. Мне нравится вас читать - развеивает и расслабляет.




> Естественно, оно не может быть доказано, как теорема, но каждый, кто желает понять, что происходит в мире, быстро увидит, что не Обама и не Меркель решают, где будет очередная революция или война. Где голод, а где - процветание.


Преданные это всегда видели без помощи суфлёров. Преданные также не считают, что войны или революции происходят по воле таинственного дяди Сэма, который, впрочем, сам может быть глубоко убеждён, как и сторонники ЕГО величия и таинственного могущества, что именно он является причиной кризисов и войн.

----------


## Вишишта даса

Я допускаю что существует реальная группа лиц, имеющих НЕКОТОРОЕ влияние на положение дел в мире. С тем, что крупные корпорации имеют такое влияние никто не спорит. Имеется в виду некая группа лиц РЕАЛЬНО контролирующая ВСЕ или ОСНОВНЫЕ процессы в мире. Некие монстры, которые, почти что на уровне Кришны, вершат свои глобальные делишки. Эти несчастные воображаемые мировые заговорищики (если они вообще есть), возомнившие о себе Бог знает что - сами продукт данной цивилизации, а не вершители её. 

Выражаясь вашим языком: человек, имеющий немного своих мозгов и исследующий тему, а не ведущийся на интернет сплетни и популярные док фильмы публично "рассекречивающие" мировое правительство, увидит, что мировые процессы слишком сложны для того, чтобы их прогнозируемо жёстко направлять, даже имея лапу во всех правительствах крупных стран.

----------


## Ачйута Риши дас

Поинтересуйтесь,что такое ФРС.Это расставит все точки над ё.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я допускаю что существует реальная группа лиц, имеющих НЕКОТОРОЕ влияние на положение дел в мире. С тем, что крупные корпорации имеют такое влияние никто не спорит. Имеется в виду некая группа лиц РЕАЛЬНО контролирующая ВСЕ или ОСНОВНЫЕ процессы в мире. Некие монстры, которые, почти что на уровне Кришны, вершат свои глобальные делишки. Эти несчастные воображаемые мировые заговорищики (если они вообще есть), возомнившие о себе Бог знает что - сами продукт данной цивилизации, а не вершители её. 
> 
> Выражаясь вашим языком: человек, имеющий немного своих мозгов и исследующий тему, а не ведущийся на интернет сплетни и популярные док фильмы публично "рассекречивающие" мировое правительство, увидит, что мировые процессы слишком сложны для того, чтобы их прогнозируемо жёстко направлять, даже имея лапу во всех правительствах крупных стран.


+1

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Поинтересуйтесь,что такое ФРС.Это расставит все точки над ё.


О, да. Это монстр, контролирующий всё и вся. Американская элита. Все евреи - это понятно. Золотой миллиард, обязательная вакцинация, спаиваине России. Слышали. Хорошо мобилизует национальное самосознание в России.

Помогите пожалуйста расставить все точки над ё. Чего-то не расставляются.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Я допускаю что существует реальная группа лиц, имеющих НЕКОТОРОЕ влияние на положение дел в мире. С тем, что крупные корпорации имеют такое влияние никто не спорит. Имеется в виду некая группа лиц РЕАЛЬНО контролирующая ВСЕ или ОСНОВНЫЕ процессы в мире. Некие монстры, которые, почти что на уровне Кришны, вершат свои глобальные делишки. Эти несчастные воображаемые мировые заговорищики (если они вообще есть), возомнившие о себе Бог знает что - сами продукт данной цивилизации, а не вершители её. 
> Выражаясь вашим языком: человек, имеющий немного своих мозгов и исследующий тему, а не ведущийся на интернет сплетни и популярные док фильмы публично "рассекречивающие" мировое правительство, увидит, что мировые процессы слишком сложны для того, чтобы их прогнозируемо жёстко направлять, даже имея лапу во всех правительствах крупных стран.


Мировые процессы действительно слишком сложны, и поэтому обычно требуется некоторое время, чтобы в них разобраться. Я потратил на это около двух лет. 
и сделал вывод, что основным процессом (за которым тянутся все отсальные) является экономика.
Именно экономика (а не религии или национальные распри) была причиной большинства войн. 
так было во время гражданской войны в США, во время первой и второй мировой.
Чтобы скрыть этот факт от "народных масс", всегда выставлялись на первый план вторичные причины.
Во второй мировой (например) оказался виноват Гитлер и культ личности. Ранее, оказывались виноваты религии и т д. Для полноценного понимания этого надо еще изучить реальную историю, а не только ту, что нам в школе преподавали.
Доказать этот факт можно только тому, кто реально заинтересован в ситуации разобраться, поэтому я никогда не трачу на это время.
Далее, если принять этот факт - то тогда, ознакомившись с текущей ситуацией в экономике, невозможно сделать другой вывод - большая война неизбежна.
И то, что в этом "мировом правительстве" нет конценсуса, (как зачастую представляют "заговорщики") никак этот факт не отменяет, скорее даже наоборот. 
Ну и дополнение насчет того, все или не все они контролируют - конечно не все, но любая страна мира, которая решит вдруг проводить политику, нарушающую их монополию, оказывается раздавлена. Тем или иным способом. Поэтому, это "не всё" - все равно фатально для всех несогласных.
Это как в дискуссии на форуме - даже если я тысячу раз прав - модератор в силах выставить меня дурачком, избирательно удаляя или редактируя комментарии(это не является намеком на данный сайт, просто наглядный пример того, как бывает в жизни).

----------


## Gangaram-d

если хотите учиться (в данном случае материальным наукам) - найдите того, к кому вы сможете относиться хотя бы уважительно.
Это явно не мы с Ачьюта Риши.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> А может быть наоборот, "факт" существования закулисного правительства - дело рук кулисного. Вполне обоснованно.


Нет, "не выдерживает" такой аргумент. Закулисно - люди десятилетиями рулят, а президенты - просто марионетки.
Вот, был Саркози. И где он сейчас? Оланд его критиковал насмерть за вторжение в ливию. Прошло полгода, его дернули за веревочки, и он уже поддерживает резолюции по Сирии. Нужно время, чтобы увидеть - кто лжет, а кто правдив, кто в иллюзии, а кто реален. То же с Обамой-"миротворцем". 
А я вот не понимаю - Вы ведь даже не претендуете на то, что знаете политику - зачем Вам это? почему Вы так свято уверенны в своей правоте? (что войны не будет, например). На основании каких шастр?

----------


## Вишишта даса

Да я не уверен ни в чём. Меня удивляет ваша уверенность.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Можно на источник информации посмотреть?


Я слышал только о законопроекте. Там это принято. когда появляется законопроект, начинается его обсуждение в СМИ.
Не факт, что его примут. Но то, что в германии, например, просто так нельзя растить что то на земле - мне рассказали на солидном форуме, люди там живущие. Впрочем, сейчас у каждого есть знакомые там, достаточно спросить.
Спросите преданных из алмвика, например. Как у них там дела с регулированием. Оно официально мжет и не запрещено, но вякими нормативами да проверками достанут.
Даже у нас по ставрополью ходили, и спрашивали-анкетировали - что  у Вас посажено(а какое Вам дело?). Понятно, что можно послать. Пока можно.

----------


## Gangaram-d

> Да я не уверен ни в чём. Меня удивляет ваша уверенность.


Оно, это удивление, превратится в повод посмеяться (если не будет), или в повод задуматься (если будет).
Я ни на что большее не претендую. Астрология говорит, что будет уже через 5-10 дней. Жена говорит, что попозже, в сентябре. "Все говорят", что в декабре. Возможно, что в декабре будет апофеоз?
В любом случае я буду очень рад увидеть такое значимое событие, проявление могущества Вишну,  не каждую жизнь случается.
Ведь начало можно будет видеть даже онлайн, по интернету. Обалдеть. 
Что уже стало фактом - зачистки либеральной шушеры в российской элите. Так что изменения, аналогичные 93 году в РФ - это "стопудов". И очень очень скоро. Правда, чем кончится, сказать с уверенностью не может никто. Кроме Кришны, конечно.

----------


## Вишишта даса

> Я слышал только о законопроекте. Там это принято. когда появляется законопроект, начинается его обсуждение в СМИ.
> Не факт, что его примут. Но то, что в германии, например, просто так нельзя растить что то на земле - мне рассказали на солидном форуме, люди там живущие. Впрочем, сейчас у каждого есть знакомые там, достаточно спросить.
> Спросите преданных из алмвика, например. Как у них там дела с регулированием. Оно официально мжет и не запрещено, но вякими нормативами да проверками достанут.
> Даже у нас по ставрополью ходили, и спрашивали-анкетировали - что  у Вас посажено(а какое Вам дело?). Понятно, что можно послать. Пока можно.


В Штатах пищевые концерны продвигают похожие законопроекты. Дальше будет хуже...

----------

